# Sc18 Lto



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

I may be mistaking, but a while back I believe I saw a SC18 LTO with the battery weight biased to the right for oval racing. Was I hallucinating or was there such an animal? If not what about it? Has there been any prototypes constructed for oval? Might there be one in the future?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

You saw it alright, but BRP no longer offers it. Those that race oval are using the V2s with 4cells on one side an 2 on the other. Six cells on one side is a little over kill.


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

Cool! Thanx Donald!


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

While its true the LTO and PRO are no longer sold by BRP, it works great on the oval jozimoto! 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=4081
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=4082


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

K1M you should point out that your LTO is the prototype that Bud sold you which you turned into the wider and larger tired Fun Wons style. The Fun Wons are faster because of the bigger tires.
Not as scale to 18th as the SC18 variants are...but the Fun Wons handle outside unprepared surfaces far better as well as less than smooth tracks far easier.
Most don't feel they are a 2WD equal to the Micro because of the wider (wheel) track (width) and wheel size. Not that the Micro is equal to the SC18, even close, but that is a heated discussion for another time and place that I don't want to go to...

I had Bud cut me a Pro Chassis from some Carbon/Kevlar material I had made. It is Red/black weave on the bottom and Blue/black weave on top. 
You don't want to be seeing red when racing it... 

I put red aluminum hardware on it, just to make it different from the silver steel or blue aluminum normally used.
I've never raced it, it was finished, but not sorted out and tuned. At that time being out of work I didn't have the money to race, so it has sat idle. Now, I'm in Arizona and they don't race them here. 
Since I'm working again I don't have the time, if they did race them, to do so. Maybe after I'm up to speed in the new job I'll have time this winter if a car project doesn't preempt the hobby.

David


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

Thanx for the pics k1m.Cool, very cool!
Any pics of your car RAFster?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes We dropped the Pro about a year ago. The SC18V2 works much better.
On oval we run 4 on left and 2 on right all 6 on left is too much left side weight.
Sometimes they show up on E bay


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

awww so there are no carbon fiber chassis now for the sc18 v 2 now


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

That was the trouble the carbon fiber chassis did not handle as well as fiberglass. I did make several Pro style chassis in glass and they worked much better but everyone wants carbon fiber. I will not make any V2 chassis in carbon fiber. :thumbsup:


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

so if we want the pro chassis in glass you might make a run of them


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

No like I said the V2 is much better!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I ran the pro chassis last year on the oval......the V2 is far better even running with a 3-3 battery setup. Just get the V2 you will be happy


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

TangTester has MUCH wisdom!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

But I still hate ovals


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

My car is in Ohio still, I didn't have room when I packed clothes and things to come out, nor the one trip I've made back home since Easter. I should sell it as it isn't going to be raced much if at all. It is home in case I happen to go back and have time.
Little likelihood of having time with everything needing done to get ready to move next year.

David


----------

